# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Picasso, Matisse e Monet përfundojnë në zjarr

## Xhuxhumaku

*Picasso, Matisse e Monet përfundojnë në zjarr*

18 Korrik 2013 | : Kuriozitete | Autor: Gazeta Shqip
7 kryevepra të piktorëve të mëdhenj të vjedhura vitin e shkuar, janë shkatërruar nga grabitësit
Netherlands Art Heist

Nje nga pikturat e grabitura dhe djegura nga Pablo Picasso

Shtatë piktura që janë cilësuar si kryevepra të piktorëve të mëdhenj, mes të cilëve Picasso, Matisse e Monet, të grabitura në tetor të vitit 2012 nga muzeu Kunsthal në Rotterdam, janë shkatërruar nga zjarri. Nëna e njërit prej grabitësve, të cilët tashmë janë kapur nga policia, për të hequr qafe provat e krimit i dogji ato në sobë.
Netherlands Art Heist

Pikture e Henri Matisse

Edhe pse hajdutët e vjedhjes së bujshme u kapën nga policia në fillim të këtij viti, për fatin e pikturave të famshme, të cilat nuk u gjetën asnjëherë, nuk dihej asgjë.

Hetuesit e çështjes tashmë kanë konfirmuar faktin se veprat e Lucian Freud, Paul Gauguin, Henri Matisse, Meijer De Haan, Claude Monet dhe Pablo Picasso u shkatërruan duke u djegur në zjarr.
Netherlands Art Heist

Pikture e Van Meyer de Haan

Hajdutët e tyre, mesa duket të kapur nga paniku dhe duke e ditur se do ta kishin të vështirë ti shisnin kryeveprat e njohura, vlera e të cilave shkonte nga 50-100 mln euro, kanë marrë vendimin drastik për të zhdukur provat duke i djegur pikturat.

Ekspertë të policisë arritën të gjenin fragmente të vogla të djegura të pikturave, mes të cilave Ura e Vaterlosë e Monet, Koka Harlequin e Picasso apo Gruaja me sytë e mbyllur, e Lucien Freud, duke vërtetuar se bëhej fjalë pikërisht për 7 tablotë e djegura.

Kjo ishte një nga vjedhjet më të bujshme të dhjetë viteve të fundit të veprave të artit, duke qenë se që të shtata pikturat u hoqën nga muret e muzeut dhe u grabitën pa u diktuar fare gjatë natës.

18 korrik 2013 (gazeta-Shqip.com)

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/0...ojne-ne-zjarr/

----------


## benseven11

Oqean 13, apo masterminds tv show kanadez.
Keshtu eshte kur shef shume filma.
Merr ide nga filmat dhe vjedh.

----------

